# JWT AFR's



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

everyone boosted with JWT ecus, can u post ur air fuel ratios . i want to compare my idle/transition/full boost afrs of my jwt ecu to everyone elses...either with ur wideband or with dyno graphs

thanks


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

I dynoed before I swapped out the OEM fuel pump and I was lean 11.5-14. A/F stayed mostly around 12.8-14. I'll let you know what's the difference when I go dyno again. Give me a week or so.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

14!!! What gas were you using? Hopefully some good race gas or you were detonating.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for the input...what pump are u going to use?


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Nope, I was on Sonoco 94 octane. I know dumb move. At the time I didn't know any better I have the walbro 255 installed now. I should have my 3 inch mandrel exhaust by the end of the week and be back on the dyno sometime next week. If everything goes that smooth


----------

